# Real world bulking diet?



## fuzion (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey guys,

I am a college student, and have class then I go straight to work.  I eat a good breakfast, and I eat a decent lunch and snack in between, then I eat a really good supper, and a post workout meal.  Is there any suggestions on how to increase my caloric intake a little bit?  I am so busy I barly get breaks, and my breaks are not long enough to have a good meal.  Is there any suggestions for meals on the go or something that I can eat fast?  I would really like to increase my eating during the day, because I think it is the only thing that is holding me back right now.

Thanks


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 28, 2005)

protein or meal replacement bars can help...can you not pack a meal and take to work? do you take any flax oil or peanut butter??


----------



## Andrew (Nov 28, 2005)

*fruit & hard boiled eggs*

On workout days I always eat a few extra pieces of fruit during work breaks and everyday I have two hard boiled egg snacks (which can be troublesome peeling and then throwing away the yolks).  But I suggest natural foods that can keep outside of the fridge.  I know what you mean by being in a hurry.  That's why you have to prep and pack it every morning before headed off into the busy world.


----------



## Macstanton (Nov 28, 2005)

Protein bars can be really expensive.  I usually pack a few apples or some sort of fruit when i know i'm not gonna have time to eat a good meal.   You can cook a few fish fillets or chicken breats at one time and just keep them for a busy day.


----------



## Clint1 (Nov 28, 2005)

For my extra calories i use GNC's 1850 weightgainer (2200 is a rip off). 8lb. tub is $42/2nd is 50% off. Thats a total of $63 for 2 8lb tubs. with 18 1850 cal servings. But i use only 2/3s of a serving giving me 24  1200 cal. servings. purcase a gold card and the first week of the month its an additional 20% off. My math says that each serving is $2.50 for 1200 calories. Those protien bars and meal replacements can't touch that price. Not much can for that kind of caloric content. It sounds like you are eating well already just add one of those shakes into your diet and you will see results. Your right, diet is a very big component. All the lifting in the world doesn't matter if the nutrients aren't there to build the new tissue. Give it a try for just a month and you will see results. Clint


----------



## fuzion (Nov 29, 2005)

Ya wolfy I take 2 peanut butter sandwitches for snacks at 10am and 3pm.  I am going to see if I can find some good meal replacement bars.  I don't take any flax seed oil.  Maybe I should start.

I have eat some protein shakes in the morning around 9 and at night before I go to bed.  The protein is made by Beverly Industries it's called Mass Maker and Ultra size.  I mix 2 scoops of each.  I am gonna try to find some of those meal replacement bars that you are talking about.  I have protein bars, but they don't fill you up enough. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Clint1 (Nov 29, 2005)

What is your main goal? Are you trying to put some major size on or just a few lbs. Are you training for a specific sport? Or are you trying to get buffed for the babes? Those meal replacement packages don't have a whole lotta more calories then your basic protiens bar. Depending on your metabolism and how your body processes the meals you consume plays a big role in whether, you will gain weight or not. It's my experience with a very fast metabolism that eating "clean" is an impossibility, if i want to make any serious gains in weight.  I think this whole eating clean thing is taken way to serious especially during a bulking phase. Bring a small cooler with a couple of cups milk, weight gainer powder in a zip-lock and one of those shaker bottles to mix it all together.Like i wrote above thats 1200 cals. and is a fast meal. Or  you can use just whey protien w/milk but also add a  1/2-1 cup of raw oatmeal for even more cals. Here is a break down of cals. for the Whey shake. whey powder 120 cals., 21g pro., 4g carb.,  1 cup whole milk 150 cals. 8g pro., 12g carbs., 1/2 cup dry oatmeal 150 cals., 5g pro., 27g carbs.  add fruit or jellies for flavor?? I scoop of whey is $.50,, oatmeal is nickels and dimes, and milk is $.20. So for under a dollar a serving you get 450 calories, 34grams of protien and 44grams of carbs. Hard boiled eggs are also very quick and for me i eat the yolks lotta calories there. For me if i want to gain weight, eating clean is the last thing on my mind. I consume what i have stated above, eat frozen custard, greasy  cheeseburgers, pizza. Basicly high caloric foods for serving. I also get my share of fruits and veggies as well. Save the eating clean for post cycle when your getting your system back in balance or pre contest dieting. My first cycle in the spring of this year I went from 141lbs. to 168lbs. in 2.5 months, and with my metabolism it was a very lean 168. That is the blessing to a fast metabolism, the curse is how many calories i have to consume to get there plus maintain it. Some here may totally disagree with my stratigies,, but i'm 34 and have worked with weights most of my life, i know what works for "this" body.Through alot of trial and error. Fruits are fine pre-workout but are a carb source which is burned very fast. I wouldn't use them to replace a meal. Peanut butter sandwitches would help.When i'm training/bulking i'm eating for that factor, taste/preferance are never considered. Its all about the nutrients i can get nto this body.  Good luck friend, gaining weight is hard work and takes dedication. Some nites i wakeup in the middle of the nite go downstairs and get yet another rotien shake in me, or maybe some cottage cheese. Sorry so long winded its just that i know how hard it can be to put those extra lbs on, just trying to help.   Clint


----------



## fuzion (Nov 30, 2005)

Ya I have a seriously fast metabolism.  I will eat something and be full for like 30 minutes, then I am hungry again.  I am not trying to get like rediculously huge or anything just up to about 220 is my goal(probably won't make that on this current cycle). I eat just about everything I see though.  I don't eat clean at all I will admit.  Sometimes my stomach reminds me that it hates me.   I'm gonna try a few things you said for clint.


----------

